# Furry Weekend Sacramento CA Oct 3rd



## Beastcub (Sep 19, 2009)

1 day event at a public park/horse ranch

full details here
http://davinwhite.googlepages.com/furryweekend09

fursuits encouraged


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 1, 2009)

bump since it is this weekend

there will be BBQ, fursuit games, food, fun, ect.


----------



## Sparkyena (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I missed this obviously. Was it a success? Will it be repeated next year?


----------

